# Horse paintings



## Olgait

Hi to everyone)

I'd share with you sone of my horse paintings) i prefer water color and pencil.


_Andalusian stallion portrait_, 2009


----------



## Meikichi

Wow, this is magnificent!
I wish I could paint traditionally xD


----------



## rangergirl56m

What a beautiful painting! That is fantastic!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Great work. Love it : )


----------



## ridergirl23

omg its gorgous!!!


----------



## Kayty

Anyone who can get such detail with paint or watercolour is my hero!! I find those mediums absolutely impossible!! I think I'll be sticking with my pastel and graphite :S


----------



## Olgait

Thanx to all! I'm happy you like it)

another one andalusian) today painting)


----------



## mom2pride

They are very beautiful


----------



## Gidji

_That....is...amazing! _I love your work!


----------



## Honeysuga

Lovely work.


----------



## Olgait

http://www.horseforum.com/members/6147/Thanks a lot to everybody!


----------



## mswp27

Wow. That's amazing i wish i could do that!!!!


----------



## Olgait

mswp27, thanks a lot! 

Another one water color portrait.

_Liman_, 2009. Written for owner


----------



## Equusketch

Ok that's it!!! After the holidays I am going to whip out that water color paint set a bought a couple months ago and try them out. Just as Kayty inspired me to try out soft pastels, you inspire me to try out water colors. Any words of advice before I tackle the water colors. I do know that you want to start very light and go dark from there because apparently once you go dark, you can't go lighter (as I have been told). Got any other tricks of the trade to share with me? 

Oh yeah, brilliant work. You make it look so easy, but I am sure it isn't at all. Very expressive paintings!!!


----------



## Olgait

Liz Norris, thanx) 

It's a good decision!)

I'd give you a couple advices:


1) One of rules i use - more water, less colors. At first, because you can make more mistakes and then fix them, and also this rule allows you to chose color you need more correctly. Dark and intensive colors i use only for making details, such as nostrils, eyes, mane, some shadows. But don't forget to dry watercolor layers, before painting another (in case you doesn't want to mix colors of course))

2) yes, you're exactly right. At first i put light colors, then with each step put more and more intensive. But try to do this very carefully. This allows me to make an object with more volume.

3) Try to use more colors. it makes artwork with more volume and looks better) Don't avoid using cold colors (blue and green tones) when you're painting a chestnut and bay horses. And on the contrary use a warm colors when you're painting a black or grey horse for example.

These are the main things i always try to follow  I'll be glad to see your watercolor paintings. 

P.S. Sorry for mistakes, it's not my first language)) I hope you will understand what i meant. :lol:


----------



## midwestgirl89

I'm with Liz. I'm gonna try it too  I've done a few in the past but only liked one. I just need to get better acquainted with painting....but it's so hard! Haha next year, next year. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3289241302/
(link to my watercolor painting)


----------



## Olgait

midwestgirl89, really nice watercolor, very expressive! And i liked your drawings very much too


----------



## mudypony

Wow!! Your paintings are absolutely stunning!!!! How much do you charge per painting?


----------



## Olgait

mudypony said:


> Wow!! Your paintings are absolutely stunning!!!! How much do you charge per painting?


Thank you!)

Yes, i draw horses. I use photo of horse for making picture. A portrait costs 60 dollars, the painting of full horse, (for example free horse in action) costs 100 dollars (because it takes more time). I use A5 size of watercolor paper.


----------



## Olgait

My love)) Friesian stallion Five III


----------



## GeminiJumper

Awesome job!!! I love them! I love watercolor as well but I haven't quite mastered it. Haha


----------



## KristinJ

Those are STUNNING!!! -drools- I wish you lived in the US, I would totally pay a lot for you to paint me a few horses.


----------



## Kashmere

ooh woaw!
Such beautiful pieces!!


----------



## Olgait

Thanks to everyone! SO Glad to hear you like it! 

Here is prett old artwork "_Dance_"


----------



## HeroMyOttb

These are just AMAZING!


----------



## ladybugsgirl

absolutely amazing i would buy your stuff for sure...I would love a picture done of my horse but I never have tome to get the pictures


----------



## fuzzyfeet

These are great, you're really talented!


----------



## Olgait

Thanx to everyone) Actually, it's my fave..)

Another one watercolor.
_foal








_


----------



## speedy da fish

wow these are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## PaintsPwn

I have inspiration! n____n You're amazing, I'm deffo getting one from you as soon as I have the money!


----------



## Olgait

thanx for everyone!)

here is my old pen drawing of arabian stallion Marcipan


----------

